# Palit GTX1080 keine Garantie nach Kühlerwechsel! Wer hats trotzdem  schonmal versucht, den Garantieanspruch geltend zu machen? Erfahrungen dringend ge



## octogen (19. Oktober 2016)

*Palit GTX1080 keine Garantie nach Kühlerwechsel! Wer hats trotzdem  schonmal versucht, den Garantieanspruch geltend zu machen? Erfahrungen dringend gesucht!*

Hi, wer eine Costum Wasserkühlung hat, kennt sicherlich das Problem, bei der Wahl der richtigen Grafikkarte ...
Euch gefällt die eine oder andere Karte oder ein Design von einem Hersteller ist einfach günstiger und passt genau zu dem Innhalt von eurem Geldbeutel.
Die Palit GTX1080 Jetstream ist eigentlich für mich die perfekte Karte... Sie ist schwarz, hat ein Costum PCB, eine ausreichende Spannungsversorgung und ist noch dazu kühl und leise und am wichtigsten relativ günstig (aktuell die günstigste Karte mit Costum PCB, ausserdem bekommt man für sie einen Waterblock von EK, einfach perfekt, wäre da nur nicht die schlechte Garantiefallpolitik in Sachen Kühlerwechsel, (offiziell auch ohne Eigenverschulden beim Umbau). 
Meine Frage ist also nicht ob man die Garantie rein rechtlich verliert, sondern, ob man sie auch tatsächlich verliert.
(Zotac behält es sich in der Garantiezeit z.B. vor, gilt aber trotzdem nach EVGA, als zweit tollerantester Hersteller in Sachen Garantie/Support.
Palit-Karten sind die Karten mit den meisten Siegeln auf den Backplateschrauben (bei der 1080, 5Stück). 
Hat jemand von euch schon einmal versucht eine defekte Palit Karte nach dem Umbau (ohne Eigenverschulden, also der Defekt entstand ohne Zweifel nicht durch den Umbau, sondern einfach irgendwann danach und äussert sich  z.B. in Artefakten) einzusenden und kann seine Erfahrung mit uns teilen?
Bitte auch Erfahrungen zur vorgehensweise der einzelnen Händler erläutern.

Ich danke euch schon einmal für alle hilfreichen Antworten und Erfahrungen


----------



## -H1N1- (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Palit GTX1080 keine Garantie nach Kühlerwechsel! Wer hats trotzdem  schonmal versucht, den Garantieanspruch geltend zu machen? Erfahrungen dringend gesucht!*



octogen schrieb:


> Hi, wer eine Costum Wasserkühlung hat, kennt sicherlich das Problem, bei der Wahl der richtigen Grafillarte ...



Ich weiß, das ist nicht die Antwort für dich aber wer eine WaKü hat, kennt genau dieses Problem nicht. Man sucht natürlich in erster Linie einen Hersteller, bei dem der Kühlerumbau von der Garantie abgedeckt wird.


----------



## LP96 (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Palit GTX1080 keine Garantie nach Kühlerwechsel! Wer hats trotzdem  schonmal versucht, den Garantieanspruch geltend zu machen? Erfahrungen dringend gesucht!*

Grafikkarten: Garantiebedingungen von Abwicklung bis Kuhlerwechsel (Seite 2) - ComputerBase
Das hat Computerbase mal vor kurzem zusammengetragen im Bezug auf Garantie der verschiedenen Hersteller.
Das wäre dann ein guter Anhaltspunkt für den Kauf, wenn man denn mal eine Umrüstung des Kühlers plant.


----------



## octogen (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Palit GTX1080 keine Garantie nach Kühlerwechsel! Wer hats trotzdem  schonmal versucht, den Garantieanspruch geltend zu machen? Erfahrungen dringend gesucht!*

Danke den habe ich schon gelesen...


----------



## octogen (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Palit GTX1080 keine Garantie nach Kühlerwechsel! Wer hats trotzdem  schonmal versucht, den Garantieanspruch geltend zu machen? Erfahrungen dringend gesucht!*



-H1N1- schrieb:


> Ich weiß, das ist nicht die Antwort für dich aber wer eine WaKü hat, kennt genau dieses Problem nicht. Man sucht natürlich in erster Linie einen Hersteller, bei dem der Kühlerumbau von der Garantie abgedeckt wird.



Ich habe eine Costum Wakü und stehe genau vor diesem Problem.. die Karte mit dem in deinen Augen "richtigen Hersteller" und Costum PCB (EVGA GTX1080 FTW DT) kostet 90€ mehr, die Zotac GTX1080 Amp! Kostet rund 679€ also 40€ mehr, das problem bei dieser ist jedoch es gibt aktuell keinen Full-Cover Waterblock von EK dafür... In den Zotac Garantiebedingen steht ausserdem auch das die Garantie erlischt, ist das dann der "falsche Hersteller" obwohl der Hersteller trotzdem als sehr tollerant gilt?


----------



## NatokWa (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Palit GTX1080 keine Garantie nach Kühlerwechsel! Wer hats trotzdem  schonmal versucht, den Garantieanspruch geltend zu machen? Erfahrungen dringend gesucht!*

Wenn du eh auf WaKü umbauen willst , sit es völlig Schnuppe WELCHE Version von der 1080 du kaufst , die meisten Optischen Eigenschaften verschwinden durch den Umbau sowiso + Praktisch alle Karten erreichen nahezu identische Werte (Stabil!!) .
Meine FE rennt wie Sau mit 2088Mhz unter Wasser und manch anderer mit "Top" Modellen kotzt ab weil er "nur" um die 2070Mhz schafft . 
Fazit : Kauf dort wo die Garantiebedingungen dir passen und nimm ein Model mit REV. Board wenns kein Custom gibt wo Full-Cover WaKü-Körper für verfügbar sind . BTW : EK ist nicht der einzige (und auch net unbedingt der beste) Hersteller für WaKü .


----------



## octogen (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Palit GTX1080 keine Garantie nach Kühlerwechsel! Wer hats trotzdem  schonmal versucht, den Garantieanspruch geltend zu machen? Erfahrungen dringend gesucht!*



NatokWa schrieb:


> Wenn du eh auf WaKü umbauen willst , sit es völlig Schnuppe WELCHE Version von der 1080 du kaufst , die meisten Optischen Eigenschaften verschwinden durch den Umbau sowiso + Praktisch alle Karten erreichen nahezu identische Werte (Stabil!!) .
> Meine FE rennt wie Sau mit 2088Mhz unter Wasser und manch anderer mit "Top" Modellen kotzt ab weil er "nur" um die 2070Mhz schafft .
> Fazit : Kauf dort wo die Garantiebedingungen dir passen und nimm ein Model mit REV. Board wenns kein Custom gibt wo Full-Cover WaKü-Körper für verfügbar sind . BTW : EK ist nicht der einzige (und auch net unbedingt der beste) Hersteller für WaKü .



Ich hätte eigentlich auch schon selbst eine Alternative gefunden, wäre die MSI GTX1080 Armor aber ich möchte vorerst erstmal auf dem Luftkühler bleiben und erst in zwei Monaten wechseln und da gefällt mir einfach die Palit am besten, ausserdem 
möchte ich sie nach einem Upgrade in einem Jahr zurück bauen und für den Testbench nutzen. 
Also es geht speziell um diese Karte, ich hab sie auch schon bestellt und werde Sie auch so umbauen, aber trotzdem interressiert es mich, wie der Hersteller bei einer Einsendung einer Karte mit gebrochenem Siegeln vorgeht,
Es gibt nen Bitspower Kühler für die Zotac, aber mir gefällt das RGB design nicht, ich stehe eben auf die Full Nickel Version...
Ich wollte eigentlich auch nicht über den Sinn und Usinn von Costum PCB diskutieren oder wissen wer der Beste Hersteller von Wasserkühlungskomponenten ist... 
Aber danke trotzdem.


----------



## -H1N1- (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Palit GTX1080 keine Garantie nach Kühlerwechsel! Wer hats trotzdem  schonmal versucht, den Garantieanspruch geltend zu machen? Erfahrungen dringend gesucht!*



octogen schrieb:


> Also es geht speziell um diese Karte, ich hab sie auch schon bestellt und werde Sie auch so umbauen, aber trotzdem interressiert es mich, wie der Hersteller bei einer Einsendung einer Karte mit gebrochenem Siegeln vorgeht,



Wer soll sich jetzt dazu hier äußern ?


----------



## keks4 (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Palit GTX1080 keine Garantie nach Kühlerwechsel! Wer hats trotzdem  schonmal versucht, den Garantieanspruch geltend zu machen? Erfahrungen dringend gesucht!*

Probier es aus wie der Hersteller reagiert im Falle eines Falles, du wirst kaum einen finden der vor dem selben Problem steht. Normalerweise sucht man eine Karte nicht nach dem Kriterium "welche sieht in der kurzen Zeit in der ich sie ohne WaKü verbaue besser aus wenn ich mal kurz in den PC reinschaue" sondern danach welcher Hersteller das beste PCB bzw. Garantie Verhältnis hat.
Meine Empfehlung: stornieren und einen Karte ordern bei der du ohne Garantie Verlust wechseln kannst.


----------



## octogen (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Palit GTX1080 keine Garantie nach Kühlerwechsel! Wer hats trotzdem  schonmal versucht, den Garantieanspruch geltend zu machen? Erfahrungen dringend gesucht!*



-H1N1- schrieb:


> Wer soll sich jetzt dazu hier äußern ?



Jemand der mit dem Hersteller Erfahrungen im Garantiefall nach dem Umbau gemacht hat ...


----------



## Malkolm (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Palit GTX1080 keine Garantie nach Kühlerwechsel! Wer hats trotzdem  schonmal versucht, den Garantieanspruch geltend zu machen? Erfahrungen dringend gesucht!*

WaKü + NVidia führt fast zwangsläufig zu EVGA. Ich kenne keinen Hersteller mit besseren Konditionen und tatsächlichem Verhalten im Problemfall.


----------



## octogen (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Palit GTX1080 keine Garantie nach Kühlerwechsel! Wer hats trotzdem  schonmal versucht, den Garantieanspruch geltend zu machen? Erfahrungen dringend gesucht!*



keks4 schrieb:


> Probier es aus wie der Hersteller reagiert im Falle eines Falles, du wirst kaum einen finden der vor dem selben Problem steht. Normalerweise sucht man eine Karte nicht nach dem Kriterium "welche sieht in der kurzen Zeit in der ich sie ohne WaKü verbaue besser aus wenn ich mal kurz in den PC reinschaue" sondern danach welcher Hersteller das beste PCB bzw. Garantie Verhältnis hat.
> Meine Empfehlung: stornieren und einen Karte ordern bei der du ohne Garantie Verlust wechseln kannst.



Es geht ja auch um den Preis, es ist wie gesagt die günstigste Karte, ausserdem hat sie so sehr viele Vorteile, DUAL BIOS usw.. wie geschrieben möchte ich sie nach dem Upgrade für das Testbench benutzten und ausserdem in ca. Drei Jahren für LN2 Overcklocking verwenden,  wenn die Garantie sowiso erloschen ist, da kann ich die erweiterte Sannungsversorgung spätetestens gebrauchen, ausserdem kann man die Karten mit erhöhter Spannungsversorgung hervoragend undervolten. Auf die Silicon Lottery hat man natürlich keinen Einfluss, das hat aber nichts mit der erhöhten Spannungsversorgung zu tun.. (siehe JaysTwoCents Zotac GTX1080 Artic Storm 2169MHz).


----------



## octogen (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Palit GTX1080 keine Garantie nach Kühlerwechsel! Wer hats trotzdem  schonmal versucht, den Garantieanspruch geltend zu machen? Erfahrungen dringend gesucht!*



Malkolm schrieb:


> WaKü + NVidia führt fast zwangsläufig zu EVGA. Ich kenne keinen Hersteller mit besseren Konditionen und tatsächlichem Verhalten im Problemfall.



Ja das stimmt aber leider passt die Karte nicht ins budget, wenn sich niemand findet der die Erfahrung gemacht hat, werd ich sie wohl dann doch auf dem Luftkühler lassen, oder ich gehe das Risiko nach ein paar Monaten einfach ein, mal sehen.


----------



## keks4 (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Palit GTX1080 keine Garantie nach Kühlerwechsel! Wer hats trotzdem  schonmal versucht, den Garantieanspruch geltend zu machen? Erfahrungen dringend gesucht!*

(Diese Frage stelle ich mir übrigens öfters)

Wenn man bei der Karte sparen muss; woher kommt den das Geld für die WaKü? Ich würde meine Prioritäten etwas anders setzen wenn ich du wäre... erst  gute Karte kaufen ( zb. wie oben gesagt eine von EVGA) und dann erst wegen der WaKü schauen, im Zweifelsfall lieber einen Monat länger sparen als nachher vor einem grossen Problem stehen.


----------



## SpatteL (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Palit GTX1080 keine Garantie nach Kühlerwechsel! Wer hats trotzdem  schonmal versucht, den Garantieanspruch geltend zu machen? Erfahrungen dringend gesucht!*

Wie schon erwähnt, die die hier öfter unterwegs sind(nicht nur um für den WaKü kauf beraten zu werden), nehmen Hersteller, bei denen ein keine Probleme gibt.
Andererseits, wird es sicher den ein oder anderen hier geben, der eine Karte von Palit hat, aber wie oft geht schon eine GraKa kaputt, so dass einer von denen noch von einem Supportfall berichten kann.

Bei den kosten, die sonst noch für eine WaKü auf dich zukommen, wären die 60€ mehr für eine EVGA Karte was wenigste.


----------



## octogen (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Palit GTX1080 keine Garantie nach Kühlerwechsel! Wer hats trotzdem  schonmal versucht, den Garantieanspruch geltend zu machen? Erfahrungen dringend gesucht!*



keks4 schrieb:


> (Diese Frage stelle ich mir übrigens öfters)
> 
> Wenn man bei der Karte sparen muss; woher kommt den das Geld für die WaKü? Ich würde meine Prioritäten etwas anders setzen wenn ich du wäre... erst  gute Karte kaufen ( zb. wie oben gesagt eine von EVGA) und dann erst wegen der WaKü schauen, im Zweifelsfall lieber einen Monat länger sparen als nachher vor einem grossen Problem stehen.



Ja das stimmt schon, aber ich hatte die Kosten im Auge, die noch auf mich zukommen, meine mechanische Tastatur ist defekt, ich möchte noch ne 110€ (500GB) SSD anschliessen, da aktuell 500GB schon zu wenig geworden sind, der Wakü-Block kommt im Zweifelsfall ja dann auch noch hinzu, Zotac schreibt in den Garantiebedingungen ja auch das Umgebaute Karten ausgeschlossen werden, dennoch gilt der Hersteller als einer der tollerantesten was den Kühlerumbau angeht, es gibt einfach null Berichte darüber wie das tatsächlich gehandhabt wird. Nunja klar hab ich das alles sorgfältig abgewogen, ich werde wohl auf den Umbau verzichten, soviel mehr Leistung bringt eine Wakü ja dann auch nicht, ich hätte auch eine anständige 1070 + Block für den gleichen Preis nehmen können, aber das erscheint mir dann doch ein wenig sinnlos denn, unter Stock bei Luft hätte die 1080 immer noch ein wenig mehr Leistung und wäre dazu aber sparsamer, als eine hochturige 1070...


----------



## Pelle0095 (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Palit GTX1080 keine Garantie nach Kühlerwechsel! Wer hats trotzdem  schonmal versucht, den Garantieanspruch geltend zu machen? Erfahrungen dringend gesucht!*



octogen schrieb:


> Ja das stimmt schon, aber ich hatte die Kosten im Auge, die noch auf mich zukommen, meine mechanische Tastatur ist defekt, ich möchte noch ne 110€ (500GB) SSD anschliessen, da aktuell 500GB schon zu wenig gewordeb sind, der Wakü-Block kommt im zweifelsfall ja dann auch noch hinzu, Zotac schreibt in den Garantiebedingungen ja auch das Umgebaute Karten ausgeschlossen werden, dennoch gilt der Hersteller als einer der tollerantesten was den Kühlerumbau angeht, es gibt einfach null Berichte darüber wie das tatsächlich gehandhabt wird. Nunja klar hab ich das alles sorgfältig abgewogen, ich werde wohl auf den Umbau verzichten, soviel mehr Leistung bringt eine Wakü ja dann auch nicht, ich hätte auch eine anständige 1070 + Block für den gleichen Preis nehmen können, aber das erscheint mir dann doch ein wenig sinnlos denn, unter Stock bei Luft hätte die 1080 immer noch ein wenig mehr Leistung und wäre dazu aber sparsamer, als eine hochturige 1070...


Guck doch ob es für die Karte einen Kühler gibt, sonst einschicken und vermessen lassen und dann den Kühler um sonst.
Sent and get it heißt das.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## octogen (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Palit GTX1080 keine Garantie nach Kühlerwechsel! Wer hats trotzdem  schonmal versucht, den Garantieanspruch geltend zu machen? Erfahrungen dringend gesucht!*



Pelle0095 schrieb:


> Guck doch ob es für die Karte einen Kühler gibt, sonst einschicken und vermessen lassen und dann den Kühler um sonst.
> Sent and get it heißt das.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk



Für die Palit gibt es ja einen Kühler dass ist ja nicht das Problem oder meinst du zwecks der Garantie?


----------



## octogen (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Palit GTX1080 keine Garantie nach Kühlerwechsel! Wer hats trotzdem  schonmal versucht, den Garantieanspruch geltend zu machen? Erfahrungen dringend gesucht!*



SpatteL schrieb:


> Wie schon erwähnt, die die hier öfter unterwegs sind(nicht nur um für den WaKü kauf beraten zu werden), nehmen Hersteller, bei denen ein keine Probleme gibt.
> Andererseits, wird es sicher den ein oder anderen hier geben, der eine Karte von Palit hat, aber wie oft geht schon eine GraKa kaputt, so dass einer von denen noch von einem Supportfall berichten kann.
> 
> Bei den kosten, die sonst noch für eine WaKü auf dich zukommen, wären die 60€ mehr für eine EVGA Karte was wenigste.



Du hast recht trotzdem muss ich mich leider mit der Karte zufrieden geben und belasse sie wohl im Originalzustand..

Ich danke euch Allen erstmal für die Zahlreichen Antworten und Anregungen, hätte mit soviel Resonanz inmerhalb von zwei Stunden niemals gerechnet.
Ich wünsche euch Allen einen schönen und erhohlsamen Feierabend...

P.s. Sorry musste heute des öffteren bearbeiten, meine Augen werden schlechter, brauch wohl bald ne Brille


----------



## 4lp4_85 (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Palit GTX1080 keine Garantie nach Kühlerwechsel! Wer hats trotzdem  schonmal versucht, den Garantieanspruch geltend zu machen? Erfahrungen dringend gesucht!*

Wenn ich das richtig sehe gibt es für die EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 FTW Gaming ACX 3.0 Aktiv einen GPU Block von EK.
EK-FC1080 GTX FTW - Nickel  – EK Webshop

Modell Nummer auf Mindfactory 08G-P4-6286-KR 
Compatibility list for EK-FC1080 GTX FTW – Nickel |     CoolingConfigurator.com

Auch für die 1070 gibt es einen Block
Modell Nummer auf Mindfactory 08G-P4-6276-KR
Compatibility list for EK-FC1080 GTX FTW – Nickel |     CoolingConfigurator.com

Weiß zwar nicht was das KR bedeutet aber ohne KR passt dieser Block oder???


----------



## octogen (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Palit GTX1080 keine Garantie nach Kühlerwechsel! Wer hats trotzdem  schonmal versucht, den Garantieanspruch geltend zu machen? Erfahrungen dringend gesucht!*



4lp4_85 schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig sehe gibt es für die EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 FTW Gaming ACX 3.0 Aktiv einen GPU Block von EK.
> EK-FC1080 GTX FTW - Nickel  – EK Webshop
> 
> Modell Nummer auf Mindfactory 08G-P4-6286-KR
> ...



Hi viel Dank, 

das KR ist in der Serienummer von EVGA Karten enthalten und kennzeichnet soweit ich weiss, die Güteklasse und den Garantiestatus z.B. ob die Karte neu oder in B-Stock gekauft wurde und ob es sich um ein Premium-Produkt handelt.
Ja der Block würde auf die FTW (DT) sowie auf die Baugleiche 1070 Versionen passen, aber du hast die eigentliche Frage missverstanden.
Eigentlich geht es um die Garantiebedingungen nach dem Kühlerwechsel. EVGA hat die besten Bedingungen was den Garantiefall nach dem Kühlerwechsel angeht, die Karte ist auch meiner Meinung nach, die schönste 1080/70 die man kaufen kann und ich würde sie mir sofort hohlen, nur leider ist sie preislich 90€ über meinem budget, ich wollte wissen wie Palit reagiert wenn man eine von einem Wasserkühler zurückgebaute Karte bei einem unverschuldeten Garantie Fall zur RMA einschickt.
Bekommt man die Karte wie bei Zotac trotzdem ersetzt oder muss man dann evtl. sogar die Reparaturkosten selbst tragen?


----------



## keks4 (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Palit GTX1080 keine Garantie nach Kühlerwechsel! Wer hats trotzdem  schonmal versucht, den Garantieanspruch geltend zu machen? Erfahrungen dringend gesucht!*

Also bei Garantiefällen allgemein reagiert Palit soweit ich weiss etwas zickig, könnte also durchaus sein dass sie die Karte ablehnen würden


----------



## octogen (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Palit GTX1080 keine Garantie nach Kühlerwechsel! Wer hats trotzdem  schonmal versucht, den Garantieanspruch geltend zu machen? Erfahrungen dringend gesucht!*



keks4 schrieb:


> Also bei Garantiefällen allgemein reagiert Palit soweit ich weiss etwas zickig, könnte also durchaus sein dass sie die Karte ablehnen würden



Danke, man bräuchte trotzdem eine Erfahrung aus erster Hand, dass ist nämlich das Problem, falls man etwas findet, sind die Aussagen nämlich meist leider sehr schwammig. Oder eine Quelle die diese Aussage bekräftigen würde, würde auch weiter helfen.


----------



## SpatteL (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Palit GTX1080 keine Garantie nach Kühlerwechsel! Wer hats trotzdem  schonmal versucht, den Garantieanspruch geltend zu machen? Erfahrungen dringend gesucht!*

Mal angenommen, es gäbe mit Palit keine Probleme, was hättest du denn für ein Budget für die WaKü eingeplant?


----------



## keks4 (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Palit GTX1080 keine Garantie nach Kühlerwechsel! Wer hats trotzdem  schonmal versucht, den Garantieanspruch geltend zu machen? Erfahrungen dringend gesucht!*

Leider wäre mir kein Forum bekannt in dem Palit ein Supportunterforum hat, und sowas über den normalen Support zu machen ist eher mau, da bekommt man bei so ziemlich allen Herstellern nur einen kurzen Satz als Antwort... (wenns öffentlich ist, ist der Support immer freundlicher und man bekommt vlt. Sogar Ersatz auch wenn man eigentlich kein recht drauf hätte, da kann man ja gleichzeitig Werbung machen für den eigenen Support wenn andere mitlesen  )


----------



## octogen (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Palit GTX1080 keine Garantie nach Kühlerwechsel! Wer hats trotzdem  schonmal versucht, den Garantieanspruch geltend zu machen? Erfahrungen dringend gesucht!*



SpatteL schrieb:


> Mal angenommen, es gäbe mit Palit keine Probleme, was hättest du denn für ein Budget für die WaKü eingeplant?



Der PC mit Wakü ist schon komplett fertig, die Grafikkarte wird also nur upgegradet, also eingeplant habe hatte ich eigentlich 639€ (+ 119€ für den Block + 30€ Nickel-Backplate aber erst in ca. drei Monaten)+ vorher in ca. einem Monat eine gute neue Mechanische Tastatur (hatte die Tesoro Durandual mit MX-Brown, war eine sehr gute aber die ist letzten Monat von uns gegangen "Ruhe in Frieden", also lädt nicht mal mehr die Treiber) + eine SATA SSD 500GB von Kingston für noch mehr Spiele für rund 120 inkl. Versand€, dazu kommt dann noch Battlefield 1 Premium, das ich unbedingt brauche, bin eh schon extrem spät dran und ich bin ein absoluter Fan dieser Serie....


----------



## keks4 (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Palit GTX1080 keine Garantie nach Kühlerwechsel! Wer hats trotzdem  schonmal versucht, den Garantieanspruch geltend zu machen? Erfahrungen dringend gesucht!*

Spare einen Monat länger für Backplate und Block und kauf dir eine EVGA Karte


----------



## octogen (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Palit GTX1080 keine Garantie nach Kühlerwechsel! Wer hats trotzdem  schonmal versucht, den Garantieanspruch geltend zu machen? Erfahrungen dringend gesucht!*



keks4 schrieb:


> Spare einen Monat länger für Backplate und Block und kauf dir eine EVGA Karte



 ich bin ja auch ein EVGA Fan, ist einfach das schönste Design... vllt mach ich es ich überlege es mir noch einmal... Müsste ja wenn umbestellen und den Aufpreis nachbezahlen und dann noch ein paar Tage länger warten, aber vor nächste Woche geht eh nichts mehr die Post findet uns Samstags nicht...


----------



## ZMC (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Palit GTX1080 keine Garantie nach Kühlerwechsel! Wer hats trotzdem  schonmal versucht, den Garantieanspruch geltend zu machen? Erfahrungen dringend gesucht!*

Wird die Garantie bei Palit nicht über den Händler abgewickelt? Oder bin ich da auf einem veralteten Stand.
Du kannst ja mal versuchen, bei MF oder wo auch immer eine Grafikkarte mit beschädigten Siegeln als Garantiefall einzusenden, da gibt es durchaus "Erfahrungen"


----------



## octogen (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Palit GTX1080 keine Garantie nach Kühlerwechsel! Wer hats trotzdem  schonmal versucht, den Garantieanspruch geltend zu machen? Erfahrungen dringend gesucht!*



ZMC schrieb:


> Wird die Garantie bei Palit nicht über den Händler abgewickelt? Oder bin ich da auf einem veralteten Stand.
> Du kannst ja mal versuchen, bei MF oder wo auch immer eine Grafikkarte mit beschädigten Siegeln als Garantiefall einzusenden, da gibt es durchaus "Erfahrungen"



Gute Idee! Warum bin ich da nicht selbst drauf gekommen? Wenn ich was in Erfahrung bringen konnte lass ich es euch wissen...


----------



## Malkolm (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Palit GTX1080 keine Garantie nach Kühlerwechsel! Wer hats trotzdem  schonmal versucht, den Garantieanspruch geltend zu machen? Erfahrungen dringend gesucht!*

Verwechsel nicht Gewährleistung (Händler) mit Garantie (Hersteller).
Beides erlischt bei Karten von Palit aber in dem Moment wo du den Kühler abnimmst, genauer die Garantie erlischt (laut deren AGB) und der Händler kann sich auf eine unsachgemäße Nutzung berufen, womit er von seinen Gewährleistungspflichten entbunden ist.


----------



## octogen (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Palit GTX1080 keine Garantie nach Kühlerwechsel! Wer hats trotzdem  schonmal versucht, den Garantieanspruch geltend zu machen? Erfahrungen dringend gesucht!*



Malkolm schrieb:


> Verwechsel nicht Gewährleistung (Händler) mit Garantie (Hersteller).
> Beides erlischt bei Karten von Palit aber in dem Moment wo du den Kühler abnimmst, genauer die Garantie erlischt (laut deren AGB) und der Händler kann sich auf eine unsachgemäße Nutzung berufen, womit er von seinen Gewährleistungspflichten entbunden ist.




Ich kenne schon den Unterschied zwischen Garantie und  Gewährleistung (zwei Jahre, über den Händler...nach sechs Monaten Beweisumkehrpflicht ect. ) bei Zotac steht aber das selbe in den Garantiebedingungen und dieser gilt trotzdem mit als zweit tollerantester Hersteller was die Garantiefälle nach dem Kühlerwechsel angeht, auch bei MSI darf man den Kühler wechseln ohne dass die Garantie erlischt (bei jedem Hersteller gilt wenn der Defekt durch den Kühlerwechsel selbst entstanden ist wird die Garantie abgelehnt), darum gehts mir auch gar nicht ich bin sehr erfahren mit dem Umgang von Grafikkarten und Wasserkühlern, wenn man nicht unmengen Flüssigmetall als Wärmeleitpaste auf den glatten Chip aufträgt, statisch geladen ist oder etwas mit den Wasserkühlungskomponenten nicht stimmt, kann dabei nicht viel passieren. Wenn der Händler den Umtausch ablehnt, kann man den Kühler entweder vom Händler aus oder direkt selbst in die RMA zum Hersteller schicken. 
Wie schon öffter erwähnt geht es nicht um die Gewährleistung und Garantiebedingungen die in den Unterlagen stehen, sondern um das was Palit in so einem  Fall, bei Person X entscheiden hat und ob die Person die Grafikkarte trotzdem ersetzt bekommt oder eben nicht.
Bei Zotac ist es so das der Hersteller sich in den Garantienedingungen das vorbehält, um Rechtsstreitigkeiten zu vermeiden, in der Realtität sieht die Sache aber trotzdem anders aus. 
Das man die Grafikkarte gar nicht zu Palit einsenden kann wie bei Asus ist mir neu, bei Asus darf man ja auch den Kühler ohne Garantieverlust wechseln und muss die Gewährleistung über den Händler abwickeln, denn bei Asus gibt es soweit ich weiss, gar keine Garantie auf Grafikkarten...


----------



## octogen (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Palit GTX1080 keine Garantie nach Kühlerwechsel! Wer hats trotzdem  schonmal versucht, den Garantieanspruch geltend zu machen? Erfahrungen dringend gesucht!*

Also, ich hab nochmal in die Glasgoogle geschaut :

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...-erfahrung-mit-dem-gainward-palit-support.htm

unter nem anderen Stichwort und bin sogar wieder hier im Forum gelandet..
Also ich lass jetzt auf jeden Fall die Finger von der Karte, auf die Eine oder die andere Weisse... 
Bei Caseking (bester Händler ever!) habe ich zwar das Soforttausch Programm, aber leider nur ohne Mods... 
Also entweder ich lass die Karte auf dem original Kühler oder ändere die Bestellung doch noch einmal.
Ich denke eher ersteres...
Schade das Palit so einen schlechten Service bietet, finde es schränkt einfach die Auswahl ein, denn wer will schon bei einem möglichen Defekt bis zu drei Monate auf ne ersatz Karte warten. Auf der anderen Seite ist es vllt der Grund dafür warum Palit die Grafikkarte so günstig anbieten kann, gegen die Karte selbst gibt es an sich nichts zu bemängeln, aber ich finde trotzdem das Palit an der Politik etwas ändern sollte, denn sie bauen so gesehen wirklich tolle Grafikkarten mit einem sehr guten Preis/Leistungsverhältniss und das sag ich nicht nur weil sie zu den Besten drei im PCGH-Test gehöhrt sondern weil mich die Karte einfach überzeugt hat.

Ich danke euch nochmal für die vielen Antworten und Anregungen...
Schönen Abend


----------



## Simondasding (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Palit GTX1080 keine Garantie nach Kühlerwechsel! Wer hats trotzdem  schonmal versucht, den Garantieanspruch geltend zu machen? Erfahrungen dringend gesucht!*

Naja wenn sie das ändern werden ihre Karten auch teurer fertig.
Willst du deine Karte lassen wie sie ist nimm den besten Kühler. Willst du Wakü nimm EVGA:
Muss ja nicht die FTW sein die ich habe:
EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 ACX 3.0 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Bei ner Wakü drauf reicht auch dieses PCB und solltest du es grillen kriegst du halt ne neue Karte von EVGA.


----------



## octogen (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Palit GTX1080 keine Garantie nach Kühlerwechsel! Wer hats trotzdem  schonmal versucht, den Garantieanspruch geltend zu machen? Erfahrungen dringend gesucht!*



Simondasding schrieb:


> Naja wenn sie das ändern werden ihre Karten auch teurer fertig.
> Willst du deine Karte lassen wie sie ist nimm den besten Kühler. Willst du Wakü nimm EVGA:
> Muss ja nicht die FTW sein die ich habe:
> EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 ACX 3.0 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> Bei ner Wakü drauf reicht auch dieses PCB und solltest du es grillen kriegst du halt ne neue Karte von EVGA.



Ja das Problem mit meiner mechanischen Tastatur hat sich in Luft aufgelöst ��.... bekam, vorhin eine Nachricht das ich eine bei Insta über Caseking gewonnen habe und bekomme sogar noch ne Ultra krasse Gaming Maus dazu, einfach Ultrakrass hab noch nie etwas gewonnen... *freu*.  Ja hab ich auch schon überlegt, wenn ich das Geld noch auftreiben kann bevor die Karte rausgeht dann mach ich es, wenn nicht lass ich sie auf dem Kühler, ist dann auch nicht so schlimm.


----------



## ic3man1986 (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Palit GTX1080 keine Garantie nach Kühlerwechsel! Wer hats trotzdem  schonmal versucht, den Garantieanspruch geltend zu machen? Erfahrungen dringend gesucht!*

Kannst ja die Karte so wieder zurück sicken und dir danach die EVGA bestellen


----------



## octogen (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Palit GTX1080 keine Garantie nach Kühlerwechsel! Wer hats trotzdem  schonmal versucht, den Garantieanspruch geltend zu machen? Erfahrungen dringend gesucht!*



ic3man1986 schrieb:


> Kannst ja die Karte so wieder zurück sicken und dir danach die EVGA bestellen



Hi, 
Also ja Caseking ist ja für seinen guten Service bekannt, aber das würde ich nicht machen, nur im Ernstfall wenn auch wirklich was mit der Karte ist, dem Händler auch noch doppelte Versandkosten und Arbeitzeit aufbrummen, dass ist nicht meine Art, soviel verdienen die an so einer Karte ja auch nicht, reicht ja schon das ich des öffteren mal storniere und umbestelle, aber nur so lange auch wirklich kein Schaden entsteht.  
Lieber würde ich versuchen wenn ich den Aufpreis habe die Karte für 20€ weniger zu verkaufen um dann eine neue zu bestellen, dann hat der Käufer auch noch etwas davon.


----------



## willi4000 (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Palit GTX1080 keine Garantie nach Kühlerwechsel! Wer hats trotzdem  schonmal versucht, den Garantieanspruch geltend zu machen? Erfahrungen dringend gesucht!*

Ich hatte mir eine Geforce GTX Titan X von Palit bei Caseking  gekauft. Weil mir die Karte beim zocken zu laut war,  nach kurzer zeit einen EK Waserkühler auf die Karte geschraubt.
Nach ganzen 13 Monaten ohne zu übertakten hat die Karte den Geist aufgegeben. Die Abwicklung der Garantie übernahm dann Caseking und ich habe die Karte mit Original Kühler an Caseking geschickt , die wiederum haben die Karte an Palit zu überprüfung geschickt. Obwohl ich den Kühler abgeschraubt habe und das Siegel beschädigt hatte bekam ich eine neue Grafikkarte zugeschickt. Wenn ich dir einen Tipp geben darf, kauf die Karte bei Caseking und lass dir von denen den Kühler montieren. Dann verlierst du auch nicht die Garantie


----------



## octogen (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Palit GTX1080 keine Garantie nach Kühlerwechsel! Wer hats trotzdem  schonmal versucht, den Garantieanspruch geltend zu machen? Erfahrungen dringend gesucht!*



willi4000 schrieb:


> Ich hatte mir eine Geforce GTX Titan X von Palit bei Caseking  gekauft. Weil mir die Karte beim zocken zu laut war,  nach kurzer zeit einen EK Waserkühler auf die Karte geschraubt.
> Nach ganzen 13 Monaten ohne zu übertakten hat die Karte den Geist aufgegeben. Die Abwicklung der Garantie übernahm dann Caseking und ich habe die Karte mit Original Kühler an Caseking geschickt , die wiederum haben die Karte an Palit zu überprüfung geschickt. Obwohl ich den Kühler abgeschraubt habe und das Siegel beschädigt hatte bekam ich eine neue Grafikkarte zugeschickt. Wenn ich dir einen Tipp geben darf, kauf die Karte bei Caseking und lass dir von denen den Kühler montieren. Dann verlierst du auch nicht die Garantie



Top Antwort! Danke, sehr gute Idee 
Da die Karte mittlerweile Unterwegs ist und spätestens am Montag hier eintreffen wird, werde ich nach den geplanten drei Monaten, Caseking kontaktieren und sie bitten, den Kingmod nachträglich durch zu führen.


----------



## Simondasding (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Palit GTX1080 keine Garantie nach Kühlerwechsel! Wer hats trotzdem  schonmal versucht, den Garantieanspruch geltend zu machen? Erfahrungen dringend gesucht!*

Das würde ich erst mit denen absprechen. Die machen das zwar, aber nur mit neuen Sachen. Ist ja auch verständlich. Frag mal bei denen nach ob die das auch noch mit Karten machen, die 3 Monate beim Kunden liefen ich glaube kaum. Vlt kannst du aber die Karte noch ungeöffnet zurück schicken und es klappt dann. Den Rest halte ich für unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## SpatteL (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Palit GTX1080 keine Garantie nach Kühlerwechsel! Wer hats trotzdem  schonmal versucht, den Garantieanspruch geltend zu machen? Erfahrungen dringend gesucht!*



octogen schrieb:


> (...) den Kingmod nachträglich durch zu führen.


Ähhm... das muss man jetzt nicht verstehen oder?
Erst soll die Karte so günstig wie möglich sein und dann den Kingmod Service nutzten wollen, den sich Caseking fürstlich bezahlen lässt.
Da zahlst du für den Kühler + Umbau 200€ oder mehr.
Da wärst du mit der EVGA für 60€ mehr + Kühler und selber umbauen bei weniger.


----------



## octogen (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Palit GTX1080 keine Garantie nach Kühlerwechsel! Wer hats trotzdem  schonmal versucht, den Garantieanspruch geltend zu machen? Erfahrungen dringend gesucht!*



Simondasding schrieb:


> Das würde ich erst mit denen absprechen. Die machen das zwar, aber nur mit neuen Sachen. Ist ja auch verständlich. Frag mal bei denen nach ob die das auch noch mit Karten machen, die 3 Monate beim Kunden liefen ich glaube kaum. Vlt kannst du aber die Karte noch ungeöffnet zurück schicken und es klappt dann. Den Rest halte ich für unwahrscheinlich.



Ja du hast recht fragen kostet nichts, die Karte wurde aber immerhin da gekauft, ich kann keinen Grund erkennen warum nicht, der Kingmod kostet ja auch 100-150€ Aufpreis und der Kühler wird ja dann auch dort gekauft,  die Garantie der Karte wird dadurch ja nicht zwangsläufig verlängert, darauf verlassen kann man sich natürlich nicht, manchmal ist das eben aus einem Grund, der für uns Kunden nicht ersichtlich ist, nicht möglich. Wenn nicht ist es auch nicht so schlimm, nach allem was ich so gehöhrt habe, ist es sowiso einer der besten Kühler und der Chip wird darunter selbst im schlimmsten Fall nicht heisser wie 71° und bleibt dabei schön leise.


----------



## Pelle0095 (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Palit GTX1080 keine Garantie nach Kühlerwechsel! Wer hats trotzdem  schonmal versucht, den Garantieanspruch geltend zu machen? Erfahrungen dringend gesucht!*

Ne Frage zwischendurch. EVGA gibt es ja für AMD nicht. Ist denn ein anderer Hersteller so gut mit dem Support wie EVGA?

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## octogen (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Palit GTX1080 keine Garantie nach Kühlerwechsel! Wer hats trotzdem  schonmal versucht, den Garantieanspruch geltend zu machen? Erfahrungen dringend gesucht!*



Pelle0095 schrieb:


> Ne Frage zwischendurch. EVGA gibt es ja für AMD nicht. Ist denn ein anderer Hersteller so gut mit dem Support wie EVGA?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk



Hi 

Also was den Kühlerwechsel angeht, gibt ja auch AMD Karten von MSI,
und die sind wirklich sehr kullant was den Kühlerwechsel angeht, dass kann ich dir sogar aus erster Hand berichten, da mir schon mal eine (unverschuldet!!)  3 Monate nach dem Kauf und Wärmeleitpasten wechsel abgeschmiert ist. 
MSI ist zwar nicht im Sofforttausch programm von Caseking enthalten (die Karte wurde von Caseking an MSI weitergeleitet) und es hat mit allem drum und dran ca 4 Wochen gedauert bis ich eine Gutschrift erhalten habe, da die Karte nicht mehr lieferbar war, aber mir wurde der volle Kaufpreis gut geschrieben.

Caseking Grafikkarten Soforttausch Programm Marken: ASUS, Club 3D, EVGA, Gigabyte, Inno3D, Palit, PNY, Powercolor, Sapphire, VTX3D, XFX, ZOTAC & King Mod

Bei den anderen AMD Partnern kann ich auf die schnelle nur Sapphire zitieren:

"Hier die Stellungnahme von Sapphire:

Grundsätzlich wird der Kühlerwechsel nicht geduldet, aber er lässt sich nur schwer nachprüfen, wenn die Karte mit Original-Lüfter zu uns eingeschickt wird.
Wird von uns oder dem Distributor bei dem die Karte erworben wurde festgestellt, dass der Defekt durch den Kühlerwechsel verursacht wurde, kann eine weitere Bearbeitung abgelehnt werden" Zitat Ende.

Quelle:
Garantie bei Kühlerwechsel

Vom reinen Support her soll glaube ich Sapphire als AMD's EVGA gehandelt werden und ähnlich wie Zotac (Zotac hat keine Siegel auf den Schrauben) sich das Recht Karten abzulehnen offziell vorbehalten um bei ungerechtfertigter Reklamation Rechtsstireitigkeiten zu vermeiden  ..(bitte korrigiert mich jemand wenn ich da falsch liege).

Von XFX würde ich bei Kühlerwechsel-Vorhaben abraten.


----------



## VJoe2max (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Palit GTX1080 keine Garantie nach Kühlerwechsel! Wer hats trotzdem  schonmal versucht, den Garantieanspruch geltend zu machen? Erfahrungen dringend gesucht!*

Mal was Grundsätzliches zum Thema Garantie beim Kühlerwechsel von Grafikarten, weil es zur Zeit so häufig gefragt wird, und weil ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen kann warum derzeit speziell dieses Thema meinem Eindruck nach so viel Aufmerksamkeit erlebt: 

Dass die Qualität von PC-Hardware in den letzten Jahren allgemein ihren Zenit überschritten hat und nun tendenziell wieder abnimmt merkt man zwar durchaus, aber dass das Thema Garantie bei Grafikarten heutzutage so hohe Priorität genießt, wie das hier scheinbar die Mehrheit sieht, überrascht mich etwas. Zwar habe ich in den letzten Jahren keinen so großen Umsatz an Grafikarten mehr wie es einmal war, aber auch bei verhältnismäßig aktuellen Modellen habe ich da noch nie Probleme erlebt. Sind eure persönlichen Erfahrungen dahingehend wirklich so schlecht? Rauchen euch so häufig aktuelle Grafikkarten ohne Eigenverschulden ab? Das wäre ja wirklich ein Armutszeugnis für diese Sparte der PC-Hardware.
Ich meine ich habe in den letzten 20 Jahren nun wirklich schon sehr viel Hardware umgesetzt und nicht selten auch auf Wakü umgebaut, übertaktet usw.. Bis auf zwei Spontan-Defekte die jeweils auf das Produkt zurückzuführen waren (SpaWas eines Asrock-Mainboard aus Sockel-A Zeiten und das Display meines neuen Skylake-Notebooks von Fujitsu welches sich schon am ersten Tag mit Rauchwölkchen verabschiedete) hab ich afair bislang außer der bekannten Netzteil-Pannen-Baureihe von BeQuiet!, von denen mir damals innerhalb von zwei Jahren fünf von fünf abgeraucht sind, noch nie einen Hardwaredefekt erlebt, der nicht auf eigenes Verschulden oder absichtliche Provokation des Fehlers zurückzuführen war. Lediglich paar nachweisliche Rückläufer die als neu verkauft wurden, habe ich erlebt, aber das hat schließlich nichts mit den Herstellern, sondern ausschließlich mit den Händlern zu tun. 

Speziell bei Grafikkarten hatte ich persönlich jedenfalls noch nie einen Defekt, vollkommen unabhängig vom Anbieter und egal ob ich einen Wasserkühler verbaut habe oder nicht - und ich habe im Rückblick schon ne ganze Menge Grakas auf Wakü umgerüstet. Auch mit alternativen Luftkühlern gab es da nie Probleme (hab ich allerdings bloß zwei drei mal gemacht). Von daher sind meine eigenen Erfahrungen mit Grafikarten eher so, dass sie mit zu den gutmütigsten und zuverlässigsten Bauteilen in PCs gehören - auch wenn man sie kühltechnisch umrüstet. Jetzt kann es natürlich durchaus sein, dass ich bislang einfach nur Glück hatte bei Grafikkarten, oder dass es daran liegt, dass ich das Zeug in der Regel nicht ans Limit übertakte oder temperaturmäßig übermäßig traktiere, aber insgesamt scheint mir der Stellenwert der Hersteller-Garantie bei Grafikkarten, den ihr viele User heut zu Tage zubilligen doch einigermaßen überbewertet zu sein. Abgesehen davon sind die meisten PC-Bauteile ja auch alles andere als langlebige Anlageobjekte, sondern verlieren, gerade wenn man sich teure Spiele-Grafikarten ansieht, bereits innerhalb ihrer Garantiezeit sowieso oft den Großteil ihres Einkaufs-Werts, weil sie extrem schnell "veralten" - ganz egal ob sie nun umgebaut wurden oder nicht. Von daher müsste das Thema Garantie bei Grafikarten imho doch sowieso etwas gelassener gesehen werden als bei vielen anderen Bauteilen, die im Schnitt deutlich länger genutzt werden. Gut, die Teile sind teilweise schon arg teuer, aber sie dienen ja meist auch ausschließlich dem Hobby und wären, zumindest was die hochpreisigen Modelle angeht, in der Regel auch gut verzichtbar, wenn man seine Ansprüche passend zum Geldbeutel, oder zur persönlichen Priorität die man der eigenen Zockerei zubilligt, anpasst.

Durch die Verbraucherschutzgesetze und die gesetzliche Gewährleistungsfrist ist man ja immerhin vor Produkten die dead on arrival geliefert werden, oder, wie bei meinem Notebook, innerhalb kurzer Zeit Defekte zeigen, ziemlich gut geschützt. Wenn tatsächlich mal etwas nicht selbst modifiziertes abrauchen sollte ist man also im Normalfall immer auf der sicheren Seite sein. Wenn man Hardware jedoch umbaut oder modifiziert, war es eigentlich schon immer so, dass das stets auf eigenes Risiko geschieht, welches man bewusst eingeht. Abgesehen davon geben Firmen wie EVGA afaik ja auch nicht wirklich eine erweiterte Garantie auf vom Kunden auf Wakü umgerüstete Karten, sondern tauschen diese bei Defekt eben freiwillig auf Kulanz aus, bzw. man schließt diesen Fall eben nicht explizit in den Garantiebedingungen aus, wie es andere tun (vermutlich weil die Fälle in der Realität eben doch nicht so häufig sind wie viele glauben, und diese großzügige Kulanz-Regelung durchaus dem Marketing dient). 

Sollte es aber bei der Fragestellung nach Garantie beim Kühlerwechsel von Grafikkarten insgeheim doch eher darum gehen sich eine finanzielle Absicherung eigener Schusseligkeit oder anderweitig selbst verschuldeter Montagefehler zu erschleichen, muss ich sagen, dass mir dafür jedes Verständnis fehlt! Dieser Verdacht drängt sich bei solchen Diskussionen leider manchmal auf, auch wenn ich hier natürlich nichts unterstellen will. 
Obwohl sich manche Firmen so etwas gefallen lassen, führt es letztendlich dazu, dass allgemein die Preise für alle Nutzer weiter steigen, denn Geld zu verschenken haben auch Firmen wie EVGA nicht. Das wäre dann schon ein ziemlich asoziales Verhalten...


----------



## Pelle0095 (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Palit GTX1080 keine Garantie nach Kühlerwechsel! Wer hats trotzdem  schonmal versucht, den Garantieanspruch geltend zu machen? Erfahrungen dringend gesucht!*

Ok Danke für die Info.
Ich habe keine 20Jahre Erfahrung und habe auch keine Angst ne z.B Gigabyte Grafikkarte umzurüsten. Es war halt interessant zu Wissen.
Wie lang hält den so eine Grafikkarte wenn sie nicht übertaktet wurde(aus deiner Erfahrung und ohne Gewähr).
Im Normalfall wenn alles gut eingestellt ist läuft die Karte ja immer auf 100℅?

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## VJoe2max (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Palit GTX1080 keine Garantie nach Kühlerwechsel! Wer hats trotzdem  schonmal versucht, den Garantieanspruch geltend zu machen? Erfahrungen dringend gesucht!*

Die ältesten richtigen Grakas (allerdings noch 2D) die ich im Einsatz hatte, liefen noch in ISA-Slots. Würde es die Schnittstelle und die nötigen Treiber und Betriebssysteme heute noch geben, bin ich aber sicher, dass sie noch laufen würden . 
Meine aktuell älteste 2D/3D-Karte ist ne 3dfx Voodoo 3 3000 PCI (anno 1999). Die läuft nach wie vor, allerdings gibt´s bekanntermaßen schon lange keinen Treibersupport mehr dafür. Meine AGP-Karten habe ich vor paar Jahren mal alle entsorgt weil die Schnittstelle ja ebenfalls bereits ausgestorben ist, aber auch die liefen bis zum Schluss alle einwandfrei. Bei den PCIe-Karten dürfte die älteste in meinem derzeitigen Fundus vermutlich eine GeForce 7800GT sein (2005 oder 2006 gekauft), die ich nach dem Original-Kühler mit zwei verschiedenen Wasserkühlern und am Ende mit einem alternativen Luftkühler laufen gehabt habe. Die liegt noch irgendwo, und es würde mich sehr wundern, wenn sie plötzlich nicht mehr laufen sollte  (und die lief viele Jahre lang übertaktet). Solange man sie nicht überhitzt oder per Überspannung bzw. Elektrostatik schrottet, kann ja an sich auch nichts dran kaputt gehen. Noch ältere PCIe-Karten hab ich irgendwann mal aussortiert.

*Edit: *Heutige Grafikarten laufen im regulären Einsatz fast nie mit voller Leistung . Ist auch fast nie nötig. Wenn man das will, muss man sie schon mit entsprechenden BurnIn-Programmen dazu treiben. 
In den Anfangszeiten der kombinierten 2D/3D-Karten (bis etwa kurz nach der Jahrtausendwende) war das meist noch anders. Damals liefen Grafikarten (auch reine 3D-Beschleuniger) in der Tat ständig mit vollem Takt und voller Leistung. Stromsparmechanismen waren noch keine oder zumindest keine ernsthaften implementiert - allerdings war der Verbrauch insgesamt auch noch deutlich geringer (auch geringer als heute, nachdem die Maximal-Verbräuche ja nun schon ein Zeit lang wieder sinken) - Ausnahmen bestätigten aber auch damals schon die Regel. Ich möchte z. B. gar nicht wissen, was eine Quantum3D Heavy Metal GX+ Mercury so gezogen hat . War (da immerhin nur semipassiv gekühlt) wahrscheinlich gar nicht so wahnsinnig viel, wenn man´s mit heutigen HighEnd-Karten vergleicht,  aber sicher auch nicht wirklich wenig für damalige Verhältnisse.

Aber btt - wollte den Thread nicht hijacken, sondern ich fand es nur interessant, dass das Thema Garantie bei Grakas zur Zeit so hoch im Kurs steht.


----------



## Pelle0095 (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Palit GTX1080 keine Garantie nach Kühlerwechsel! Wer hats trotzdem  schonmal versucht, den Garantieanspruch geltend zu machen? Erfahrungen dringend gesucht!*

Schönen Dank für den guten Geschichtskurs.
Dann werde ich mir wohl später wieder ne Gigabyte holen.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## octogen (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Palit GTX1080 keine Garantie nach Kühlerwechsel! Wer hats trotzdem  schonmal versucht, den Garantieanspruch geltend zu machen? Erfahrungen dringend gesucht!*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Mal was Grundsätzliches zum Thema Garantie beim Kühlerwechsel von Grafikarten, weil es zur Zeit so häufig gefragt wird, und weil ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen kann warum derzeit speziell dieses Thema meinem Eindruck nach so viel Aufmerksamkeit erlebt:
> 
> Dass die Qualität von PC-Hardware in den letzten Jahren allgemein ihren Zenit überschritten hat und nun tendenziell wieder abnimmt merkt man zwar durchaus, aber dass das Thema Garantie bei Grafikarten heutzutage so hohe Priorität genießt, wie das hier scheinbar die Mehrheit sieht, überrascht mich etwas. Zwar habe ich in den letzten Jahren keinen so großen Umsatz an Grafikarten mehr wie es einmal war, aber auch bei verhältnismäßig aktuellen Modellen habe ich da noch nie Probleme erlebt. Sind eure persönlichen Erfahrungen dahingehend wirklich so schlecht? Rauchen euch so häufig aktuelle Grafikkarten ohne Eigenverschulden ab? Das wäre ja wirklich ein Armutszeugnis für diese Sparte der PC-Hardware.
> Ich meine ich habe in den letzten 20 Jahren nun wirklich schon sehr viel Hardware umgesetzt und nicht selten auch auf Wakü umgebaut, übertaktet usw.. Bis auf zwei Spontan-Defekte die jeweils auf das Produkt zurückzuführen waren (SpaWas eines Asrock-Mainboard aus Sockel-A Zeiten und das Display meines neuen Skylake-Notebooks von Fujitsu welches sich schon am ersten Tag mit Rauchwölkchen verabschiedete) hab ich afair bislang außer der bekannten Netzteil-Pannen-Baureihe von BeQuiet!, von denen mir damals innerhalb von zwei Jahren fünf von fünf abgeraucht sind, noch nie einen Hardwaredefekt erlebt, der nicht auf eigenes Verschulden oder absichtliche Provokation des Fehlers zurückzuführen war. Lediglich paar nachweisliche Rückläufer die als neu verkauft wurden, habe ich erlebt, aber das hat schließlich nichts mit den Herstellern, sondern ausschließlich mit den Händlern zu tun.
> ...



Wenn Sie alle Beiträge gelesen haben werden Sie gemerkt haben dass ich dem Händler nicht einmal doppelte Versandkosten zumuten würde und Hardware die mir nicht gefällt einfach mal zurück senden würde, obwohl dass ja in der Bekleidungsindustireg/Sparte gang und gebe ist, aber natürlich ist Hardware etwas anderes und ich sehe dass genauso ich habe ne 560ti im Regal ohne Kühler und allem drum und dran liegen und die läuft wenns drauf ankommt immer noch, doch die Hardware wird immer komplexer. CPU's und deren Kühler muss man ja auch selbst einbauen und CPU Sockel sind ja auch nicht verschraubt und mit nem Siegel versehen. 
Da geht auch niemand davon aus das man die CPU ohne Kühler verwendet. 
Es werden ja auch Wasserkühlungskomponenten vertrieben.
Ein Fall fall ist mir bekannt wo ein Bekannter Wasserkühlungskomponenten-Hersteller, den ich hier nicht nennen will, falsch vermessene Backplates verkauft hat und dadruch reihenweisse Grafikkarten kapputt gegangen sind, der Hersteller sich aber nicht für die defekten Karten verantwortlich gesehen hat, sondern nur die Backplates ersetzt hat. 
Ausserdem wird ja auch genug Werbung für Wasserkühlingen und Hardware gemacht bzw
gefördert.
Da stellt sich hier die Frage ob sich hier nicht so mancher Hersteller aus der Affäre ziehen will.
Wie geschrieben ist mir eine Grafikkarte drei Monate nach dem Umbau kapputt gegangen  und da wird man sensibel was die Garantie angeht. 
Ich hab von einem Kunden aus Kleinanzeigen erfahren dass seine Karte nach dem anniversary Update auf Windows 10 abgeschmiert ist und die Karte definitiv defekt war. 
Die Hardware und Software wird einfach immer komplexer und in immer kleineren Strukturen gefertigt, das ist nicht mehr so wie vor zwanzig Jahren.
Wenn man heute eine 640€ Karte kauft und die Wasser kühlen möchte, hat man natürlich Angst das man im Ernstfall keine Ersatzkarte erhält, es war zwar auch erst mein erster Defekt, aber ich wäre dumm da gestanden hätte ich nur den falschen Hersteller gewählt.
Wie Sie selbst schreiben kann dabei nicht viel kapputt gehen, es gibt genügend Revwies auf Youtube wie.man soetwas macht. 
Ich kann mir nichr vorstellen das jemand seine gerade erst gekaufte teuere Hardware zerstört nur um eine neue zu bekommen und bei Mainboards macht das ja auch niemand  und das belegen die RMA Quoten, ebenfalls dass die komplexeren Boards die höheren Ausfällquoten haben da sie einfach mit Technik vollgestopft werden dagegen 80€ Boards nur selten kaputt gehen. 
Welches Geschäft haben sie denn, wenn ich fragen darf?

Nachtrag: Ich möchte hier auch nicht irgendwelche Hersteller ins Abseits stellen, nur muss man sich im klaren sein, welchen Harsteller man wählen sollte, wenn man seine Karte umbauen möchte, wie schon geschrieben bin ich von der Palit überzeugt, nur werde ich sie solange sie noch 640€ wert ist, nicht selbst umbauen um die Garantie nicht zu verlieren.


----------



## VJoe2max (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Palit GTX1080 keine Garantie nach Kühlerwechsel! Wer hats trotzdem  schonmal versucht, den Garantieanspruch geltend zu machen? Erfahrungen dringend gesucht!*

Seit wann siezen wir uns denn hier im Forum? Ich bin hier schließlich nicht der einzige User der den dreißigsten Geburtstag schon paar Jahre hinter sich hat . Da fühlt man sich ja alt wenn einen plötzlich Leute siezen .

Meine GTX 560Ti hab ich übrigens gerade vor wenigen Stunden ausgebaut (mit einem schönen Watercool Hole-Edition Kühler drauf). Die lief gestern noch, aber dieser alte Spielerechner wurde schon seit Jahren bloß noch für Boinc-Contests ab und zu genutzt (verbrät dafür aber einfach zu viel Strom angesichts der schwachen GPU-Leistung). 

Die Strukturbreiten und Transistorzahlen der Chips dürften auf die  Ausfallquoten eigentlich keinen wesentlichen Einfluss haben - ansonsten wäre der  Effekt in anderen Bereichen auch zu beobachten, was aber nicht der Fall  ist. Die Komplexität steigt eigentlich auch nicht übermäßig - da wird eigentlich nur noch skaliert. Wirklich Neues an Strukturen kommt jedenfalls nur noch wenig dazu. 

Weißt du denn was der Grund für den Ausfall der Karte war, die dir nach 3 Monaten kaputt gegangen ist? War das ein Spontanausfall ohne irgendwelche äußere Einwirkung? 
Was dieses anniversary-Update so alles an Horrorgeschichten mit sich brachte geht eh auf keine Kuhhaut, aber es zwingt einen ja zum Glück niemand so ein Schrott-Betriebssystem wie Win 10 zu verwenden. Von realen Hardware-Defekten in dem Zusammenhang höre ich zwar zum ersten mal, aber darüber, dass viele Rechner damit unbrauchbar wurden, weil das System mit der zuvor einwandfrei nutzbaren Hardware plötzlich nicht mehr zurecht kam, wurde ja in der Presse ausführlich berichtet. Hab Win10 zum Glück bloß auf einem Tablet, aber die Erfahrungen damit schreien auch nicht gerade danach, das auch auf richtigen Rechnern zu installieren... 
Aber selbst wenn dem mit der gekillten Karte so war - das ist dann vermutlich nicht der Graka selbst, sondern allenfalls den Treibern oder der Umsetzung des Updates von MS anzulasten. 

Dass man für den Fall eines Falles gerade bei teuren Gerätschaften ein wenig auf die Garantiebedingungen achtet kann ich schon verstehen. Wenn man aber eh vor hat selbst umrüsten ist das imho der falsche Ansatz. Wenn man sich das Geld für eine Umrüstung ab Werk oder von Dienstleistern wie Caseking mit Garantieübernahme sparen will, geht man eben selbst ins Risiko. Das kostet ja nicht von ungefähr ne gute Ecke mehr, wenn die Umrüstung mit Garantie erfolgt. Da ist auch nichts Neues - den Umbau-Service gegen Cash mit Garantie über den Dienstleister gab´s eigentlich schon fast seit es kommerziell Wakü-Kram zu kaufen gibt. 
Von daher ist der Weg den du nun nachträglich zu beschreiten versuchst zwar im Prinzip der Richtige, wenn du da kein Risiko eingehen willst, aber schlauer wäre es indem Fall natürlich gewesen, die Karte gleich umgerüstet zu kaufen. Die Chance, dass sich Caseking auf das nachträgliche Umrüsten einlässt, halte ich für nicht allzu hoch. Vielleicht hast du ja Glück damit, aber im Zweifelsfall würde ich mich schon mal darauf einstellen, doch selbst umzurüsten und das Risiko einzugehen, dass du im unverschuldeten Garantiefall evtl. der Gelackmeierte sein wirst. 

Worum es mir ging waren die folgenden Punkte: 
1.) Dass die Defektrate bei Grakas sich in den letzten paar Jahren stark erhöht hat, ist imho eigentlich nicht zu erkennen. Zudem haben Spiele-Grafikkarten eh meist kein langen Nutzungsdauer und verlieren viel Wert weshalb das Thema Garantie imho nicht so wichtig sein sollte. Stell dir z. B. mal vor du rüstest die Karte jetzt erfolgreich u, nutzt sie eineinhalb Jahre und dann killt dir irgendein mistiges Betriebssystem-Update mittels falschen Einstellungen die Karte, oder sie geht aus heiterem Himmel in die ewigen Jagdgründe. Selbst wenn du dann eine Ersatzkarte gleichen Typs bekämst, gehört sie dann wahrscheinlich schon zum alten Eisen und du wirst dir überlegen, ob du nicht lieber eine neue kaufst. Die Karte aus der RMA ist dann im blödesten Fall auch nur noch die Hälfte wert (gut - besser als nichts aber auch nicht mehr der große Batzen).

2.) Es gibt definitiv Leute die die Kulanz von Herstellern ausnutzen, um ihre eigenen Fehler damit finanziell ungeschehen zu machen. Dabei geht es mir nicht darum, das Leute das absichtlich machen, aber dass sie sich, wenn es passiert, wohlwissend, dass sie selber Mist gebaut haben, die Kulanz bestimmter Hersteller ausnutzen, um für sich persönlich den Schaden zu begrenzen, ohne daran zu denken, dass das kein Gratis-Service ist, sondern sich letztlich immer in den zukünftig höheren Preisen für alle niederschlägt. Das ist ein Unding, weil es nicht nur einen betrifft, sondern diese Kosten im Endeffekt umgelegt werden. Oft sind aber gerade diese Leute auch diejenigen die sich besonders über immer weiter steigenden Preise aufregen. Wenn man das mal weiter strikt ist das ein echter Teufelskreis, der es allen vermiesen kann, sich überhaupt noch mit schnellen Grafikkarten zu beschäftigen. 

Aber noch mal zur der Ausfallquote: Ich möchte wie gesagt nicht ausschließen, dass ich diesbezüglich bislang einfach Glück hatte, aber ich finde nicht, dass die Komplexität hier eine wesentliche Rolle spielt. Allenfalls die geringer werdende Sorgfalt bzw. der Kostendruck bei der Fertigung sowie die schlechtere Qualität bei der Software- und Treiber-Programmierung aufgrund immer kürzerer Produktlebenszyklen wären für mich plausible Gründe warum sich die Hardware-Ausfallquoten erhöhen könnten. Würden wir wirklich bereits an der Grenze der Siliziumtechnik stehen, die die Zuverlässigkeit nachhaltig beeinflusst, würde sich das gerade bei großen Chips wie GPUs sicher noch wesentlich deutlicher in den Yield-Raten niederschlagen. Meines Wissens skaliert diese aber nach wie vor relativ linear mit der Chipgröße. Zumindest ist davon meinem Kenntnisstand nach nichts zu vernehmen (beschäftige mich damit aber auch nicht sehr intensiv). 
Geht man mal davon aus, dass es da kein echtes Problem gibt, kann man denke ich bei einer sauber programmierten und gefertigten Graka heutiger Strukturbreite durchaus davon ausgehen, dass auch die mit der gleichen Wahrscheinlichkeit wie bisher problemlos zehn Jahre und länger funktionieren wird. 
Dass die RMA-Quoten bei teurer Hardware höher ausfallen, dürfte meines Erachtens eher darauf zurück zu führen sein, dass sich bei billiger Hardware eben vergleichsweise weniger Leute die Mühe machen und nach einem Defekt einfach ebenfalls günstigen Ersatz beschaffen, als die ganze RMA-Prozedur mit ungewissem Ende zu durchlaufen. 

Was deine Frage nach meinem Geschäft angeht: Ich betreibe kein Geschäft. Bin angestellter Ingenieur im Energie- & Infrastruktur-Sektor. Meine Hobby-Aktivitäten im Sinne von PCs und Waküs sind alle rein privat. In vielen Jahren in den ich vermutlich als sog. Enthusiast gelten kann, der sich u. a. dadurch auszeichnet stets mehr als zwei Rechner parallel zu betrieben (wenn auch seit ein paar Jahren inzwischen etwas reduziert), sammelt man bei diesem Hobby eben einiges an Erfahrung und hat notgedrungen einen gewissen Hardware-Durchsatz. Diesbezüglich gibt es hier und anderen Foren aber viele Leute die dieses Hobby wesentlich extremer als ich betreiben und viel häufiger ihre Hardware tauschen bzw. ihr sauer verdientes Geld auch gern in deutlich hochpreisigere Hardware stecken. Bei meinen Kisten sind bisher jedenfalls relativ selten over-the-top-builds für ein Schweinegeld dabei gewesen. Mich interessiert auch mehr das Basteln als die Hardware ans ich. Die meisten meiner aktuellen Rechner sind z. B. kleine ITX Stromspar-Kisten unter 60W @ Load und seit heute nur noch zwei stärkere Rechner. Der letzte Wakü-PC wurde heute demontiert. Seit heute bin ich das erste mal seit über ca. 12-13 Jahren ohne betriebsbereiten Wakü-Rechner . Aber natürlich ist schon was Neues in Sachen Wakü in Planung  -  Suchtfaktor Wakü halt... . Von daher kann ich nur davor warnen - das kann ganz schnell ins Geld gehen wenn man sich mit dem Wakü-Virus infiziert .


----------



## SpatteL (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Palit GTX1080 keine Garantie nach Kühlerwechsel! Wer hats trotzdem  schonmal versucht, den Garantieanspruch geltend zu machen? Erfahrungen dringend gesucht!*

@octogen:
Bitte nicht komplette Beiträge zitieren, vor allem nicht solche umfangreichen wie von Joe.
Da ist man am Smartphone ewig am scrollen.


----------



## VJoe2max (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Palit GTX1080 keine Garantie nach Kühlerwechsel! Wer hats trotzdem  schonmal versucht, den Garantieanspruch geltend zu machen? Erfahrungen dringend gesucht!*

Oder einfach kein Smartphone, sondern ein geeignetes Gerät zum Lesen von Foren benutzen   - sorry musste sein .


----------



## SpatteL (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Palit GTX1080 keine Garantie nach Kühlerwechsel! Wer hats trotzdem  schonmal versucht, den Garantieanspruch geltend zu machen? Erfahrungen dringend gesucht!*

Habe leider meinen 34" 21:9 nicht immer dabei. Einen MHL Anschluss hätte er. ^^


----------



## octogen (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Palit GTX1080 keine Garantie nach Kühlerwechsel! Wer hats trotzdem  schonmal versucht, den Garantieanspruch geltend zu machen? Erfahrungen dringend gesucht!*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Seit wann siezen wir uns denn hier im Forum? Ich bin hier schließlich nicht der einzige User der den dreißigsten Geburtstag schon paar Jahre hinter sich hat . Da fühlt man sich ja alt wenn einen plötzlich Leute siezen .
> 
> Meine GTX 560Ti hab ich übrigens gerade vor wenigen Stunden ausgebaut (mit einem schönen Watercool Hole-Edition Kühler drauf). Die lief gestern noch, aber dieser alte Spielerechner wurde schon seit Jahren bloß noch für Boinc-Contests ab und zu genutzt (verbrät dafür aber einfach zu viel Strom angesichts der schwachen GPU-Leistung).
> 
> ...



Du hab ich wohl schon länger die WaKü-Krankheit.... ��
Also ich war jetzt ein wenig entrüstet, ich bin ein Absoluter Hardware-Narr und ich möchte alles andere als dem Hersteller oder irgendeinem Händler schaden und ich denke dass da die Meisten so denken, die sich so eine Karte kaufen. Mehr Geld war einfach in diesen Monat nicht drinn sonst hätte ich die EVGA Karte genommen. 
Bei der besagten Graka... "Blackscreen nach dem Einschalten, fertig" mehr war da nicht, ich hab aber auch Win10.
Und du hast recht der Preis verfällt ziemlich schnell und bisher hab ich die Karten immer kurz vor dem Lunch der neuen Generation verkauft und im Zweifelsfall dann die 70er genommen oder was drauf gelegt oder dann mit der ti wieder upgegradet.
Aber dieses mal wollte ich dass lassen, denn ich würde gern irgendwann mal mit LN2 übertakten und dass würde ich dann machen wenn ich mir die nächste Karte hohle.
Die Karte reicht ja jetzt endlich mal für mein 1440p 144Hz Panel und sogar für 4K DSR.
Jetzt muss ich mal Schluss machen ich seh alles verschwommen, ich brauch wohl ne Brille. Die anderen Fragen beantworte ich später mal...


----------



## octogen (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Palit GTX1080 keine Garantie nach Kühlerwechsel! Wer hats trotzdem  schonmal versucht, den Garantieanspruch geltend zu machen? Erfahrungen dringend gesucht!*



SpatteL schrieb:


> @octogen:
> Bitte nicht komplette Beiträge zitieren, vor allem nicht solche umfangreichen wie von Joe.
> Da ist man am Smartphone ewig am scrollen.



Ja werd ich machen, sorry zu spät gesehen...


----------



## octogen (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Palit GTX1080 keine Garantie nach Kühlerwechsel! Wer hats trotzdem  schonmal versucht, den Garantieanspruch geltend zu machen? Erfahrungen dringend gesucht!*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Oder einfach kein Smartphone, sondern ein geeignetes Gerät zum Lesen von Foren benutzen   - sorry musste sein .



Graka ist unterwegs... �� hatte immer gute Augen, jetzt brauch ich ne Lesebrille, das komische es ist nicht immer, sondern erst nach einer gewissen Zeit... dafür doppelt so anstrengend��


----------

